# just moved to new zealand



## aolvr95 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there!


Im Alicia, i moved to New Zealand - Auckland in November 2013 and i am loving it so far.
I dont want to bore any one with my life story but just to tell you a little..
im 19 and i moved here by myself, i have never visited the country and didnt know much about it. 
All of my family are in the UK and im feeling a bit lonely. I dont know how to meet people as im not in backpackers i rent a flatshare house and everyone i work with is 50+.

So im just wondering if there is any one out there that would like to hang out, 
i promise im not a serial killer or anything, just a 19 year old girl that wouldn't mind hanging out with someone.

It's a lonely process moving to a new country by yourself, So if anyone would like to have a chat or meet up i would appriciate it SO much!

thank you, 

have a nice day, 

Alicia


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

We all know how hard it is, I am in Christchurch and if it wasn't for expats and supporters clubs I would know no one. The people I have met from here are all full of good intentions but have yet to actually follow up on there plans with actions. 
Good luck very young age to leave everything. Sorry I can't be of help.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to New Zealand.
Do you have any interests? Have a look at various clubs in your area. That often helps to get to know people. What about a walking or running group? Tramping club? Tennis? Warriors or Blues supporters club? Are there expat clubs? I have to admit, it must be hard arriving in a brand new country all by yourself.


----------



## Scotnz21 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Uk to NZ*

Hi Alicia ,
I'm Jennifer also from uk (Scotland ) and I am struggling with exactly same things when it comes to meeting people 
So are you still in Auckland ? 
X


----------



## huia8 (May 1, 2014)

Hi Alicia,
Uk to NZ is a big move, I see you posted in November so I hope you are managing to meet people since then. My own experience of travelling and living in different countries taught me that despite how great a place is it's never quite the same as when you experience it with other people. 
I moved back to Auckland from living OS for 15 years with my husband who is from the UK. Happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Meeting people*

Its already been posted, but we just joined clubs, a lot fell by the wayside, but we found ones that we continued with. We did not pay to join any club that did not welcome us.

I know I am saying "we" and it is harder on your own, but almost all the clubs with one exception went out of their way to welcome us.


Their are singles clubs (not dating agencies listed on the web). Look at Meetups near Auckland - Meetup


----------



## toni_dee (May 12, 2014)

Kia ora Alicia, welcome to New Zealand. 

Have a look at some of the community noticeboards at the library and the local free papers. Sometimes there's activities there, or maybe try and search for groups on Facebook. Maybe even try volunteering?


----------

